# Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware



## Nakr0tic (27. Dezember 2017)

*Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

Hallo Extreme PC-Games-Hardware-Community,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin und auch hoffentlich jemanden finde, der mein Problem zu lösen weiß.
Mein Problem ist das ich in fast jedem Spiel totale Standbilder habe die teilweise bis fünf Sekunden oder mehr anhalten, es kam plötzlich und hört einfach nicht mehr auf ich hab schon ziemlich viel probiert zum Beispiel die Temperatur kontrolliert, Festplatte Defragmentiert, Virenschutz durchlaufen gelassen, Adwcleaner benutzt, CCleaner benutzt, unnötige Programme sowie Spiele, die ich nicht spiele deinstalliert oder Dateien gelöscht, die ich nicht mehr brauche, aber ich habe einfach nichts gefunden oder lösen können. Ich habe in Pubg, Blackshot, Planet Coaster, CSGO, ... teilweise bei noch anderen Spielen dieses Problem. Mir ist auch vor ein paar Tagen der PC abgestürzt und es kam ganz kurz eine komische Sound schleife dazu funktioniert bei jedem dritten neustart meine Taskleiste nicht mehr, bzw. Contana und Windowssymbol lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen.

Meine Hardware:
 Power Supply : Be quiet! BQT E5-550W 
 OS : Windows 10 Professional 64-bit 
 Motherboard : MSI H170 Gaming M3 
 CPU : Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3,30 GHz 
 Memory : Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB DDR4 
 Video Card : MSI GTX 960 4GB 
 Sound Card : Creative Sound Blaster Z
 Festplatte: Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB
 SSD: SanDisk Plus 240GB
--> Ich habe mir übrigens eine neue CPU gekauft (i7 7700k), aber ich denke dennoch nicht das es daran liegt diese habe ich halt nur gekauft, da ich mit meiner jetzigen CPU nicht streamen kann und ja mir ist bewusst das der Ryzen besser ist, aber ich hatte nicht das Budget für eine neue CPU+Mainboard.

Übrigens habe ich mal kurzes Pubg Spiel aufgenommen, wo es laggt.
YouTube


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Maurice - Nakr0tic


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

1.) Ist das Uefi aktuell bzw. welches ist aktuell installiert?
2.) Dein Netzteil ist definitiv mal zu ersetzen da es für neuere Hardware nicht mehr geeignet ist!
3.) Ansonsten würde auch einfach mal eine saubere Neuinstallation raten.

Edit: Den Ram mal mit Memtest getestet? Und wie hoch ist die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers in den Spielen?


----------



## Nakr0tic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

1.) Ist das Uefi aktuell bzw. welches ist aktuell installiert?
Habe ich soeben auf die neuste Version installiert.
2.) Dein Netzteil ist definitiv mal zu ersetzen da es für neuere Hardware nicht mehr geeignet ist!
Ich weiß, leider fehlt das Budget und die Lust.
3.) Ansonsten würde auch einfach mal eine saubere Neuinstallation raten.
Mache ich, sobald das mit dem neuen CPU nichts wird.

Memtest -> Ja
Auslastung vom Ram bei Spielen liegt bei 80-100%

Edit: Den Ram mal mit Memtest getestet? Und wie hoch ist die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers in den Spielen?


----------



## RtZk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

8 GB RAM sind einfach nicht mehr ausreichend und mach den PC mal platt und spiel Windows neu auf.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

Also ist die CPU zwar gekauft aber noch Nicht da?

Windows iso"s hol ich mir immer hier  16299 ISO / ESD (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de


----------



## Nakr0tic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also ist die CPU zwar gekauft aber noch Nicht da?
> 
> Windows iso"s hol ich mir immer hier  16299 ISO / ESD (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de



Genau^^


----------



## Nakr0tic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



RtZk schrieb:


> 8 GB RAM sind einfach nicht mehr ausreichend und mach den PC mal platt und spiel Windows neu auf.



Verstehe ich, aber ich möchte ungern bei den Preisen mir 8 GB Ram zulegen ..


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



Nakr0tic schrieb:


> Genau^^



Also hast du spätestens Geld für ein neues Netzteil wenn du vom Kauf zurück trittst  oder den i5 verscherbelst!


----------



## Nakr0tic (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also hast du spätestens Geld für ein neues Netzteil wenn du vom Kauf zurück trittst  oder den i5 verscherbelst!



Ich verkaufe meinen i5, mir war erst wichtig bessere Performance und Streaming Möglichkeiten, du hast vollkommen Recht.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

Solange du hier nicht von Besserung berichtest mit einem Neu aufgesetzten Windows ist  das Netzteil für mich immer noch der Eigentliche Kandidat neben zu Wenig Ram!


----------



## fipS09 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



Nakr0tic schrieb:


> Verstehe ich, aber ich möchte ungern bei den Preisen mir 8 GB Ram zulegen ..


Ja wenn du kein Geld ausgeben kannst bleibt dir ja außer ner Neuinstallation nicht viel übrig. Sobald die CPU verscherbelt ist, kauf dir am besten ein neues Be Quiet Pure Power 10 (400 oder 500Watt) und 8 GB RAM gebraucht dazu.


----------



## Nakr0tic (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Solange du hier nicht von Besserung berichtest mit einem Neu aufgesetzten Windows ist  das Netzteil für mich immer noch der Eigentliche Kandidat neben zu Wenig Ram!



Sollte ich meinen alten CPU verkauft haben, so werde ich einen weiteren Ram-Riegel und Netzteil kaufen mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Nakr0tic (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Standbilder in fast jedem Spiel trotzdem mittelmäßiger Hardware*

Habe soeben meine neue CPU erhalten und nur PUBG bis dato getestet und immer noch kleine Ruckler ...


----------

